# Mobile phone ASX quotes BETA TEST



## stefan (4 November 2004)

I'm currently finalising a WAP solution that will allow you to get (delayed) stock quotes on your mobile phone. It will also include a web interface where users can build a portfolio they would like to watch on their phone, including a "magic figure" page which keeps updating the total value of your investment in a 5 minute interval so that you can keep track of your money while playing golf.. ;-) (For those addicted stock market freaks out there).

Anyway, since WAP is a very tricky thing to build so that it works on all the millions of different mobile phone screens, I'm looking for BETA Testers. You will need a WAP enabled phone (Who would have thought... ) and you must be willing to disclose a few details such as the type of your phone, your shoe size, your weekly income after tax, your credit card number and a picture of your wife. Ok, maybe the phone brand and model number will do for a start. 

You should also be willing to spend a few cents for your GPRS service to test the product. It is built very slim to avoid high costs. No fancy pictures, complicated screens or other annoying features. 

If you're interested, please send an email to wap@sinzig.net including your phone type and model. 

This test is limited to Aussiestockforum members and access to quotes will start in about a week. Personalized portfolios will be ready at a later stage. 

Remember, this is a BETA test. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (4 November 2004)

I don't have a WAP enabled mobile phone.


----------



## stefan (4 November 2004)

Well, that's just too bad. 

Now you'll never get that special feeling sitting in a coffee, checking stock prices on your mobile with that VIP expression on your face 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## SuperTed (12 November 2004)

Hi Stefan
. I use telstra as they allow you to create a live (realtime, not that 20 min delayed ****) watchlist. I have around 15 stocks in that watchlist that i can view via gprs mobile.

The watchlist is created via the mobile or pc (using http://telstramobileloop.com/newsandalerts/finance/index.htm)

Optus and Vodafone are both delayed feeds with 1 stock only...no watchlist, so they are miles behind telstra which is a shame)

So I am stuck with telstra for the time being...which really sint that bad because the product works very well.


----------



## stefan (15 November 2004)

Ted,

I'm aware of Telstra's service. As you pointed out, this only works if you're a Telstra customer and I'm not one of them. 

I'd rather have realtime quotes for my trial as well but that's an expensive thing to get so I decided to use what's free for now. Afterall, I came up with the idea because I wanted something for myself to watch my own portfolio value. Being a longterm investor, I don't really relay on realtime data that much so for now I can live with it. I know that there are many others offering the same stuff, but I'd rather do it myself. Then I know what I get and if I need something changed, I just go ahead and do it. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------

